# kainis yung mga ganung sitwasyon



## Seb_K

"kainis yung mga ganung sitwasyon. alam na malapit na yung deadline, saka ibibigya. ikaw pa yung mamadaliin. sana sila yung nag iisip di ba? eh hindi naman..buti na lang maparaan tau..at dahil dun kaya tayo my trabaho.."

My friend typed this to me and I'm still a beginner in Tagalog, cannot really comprehend the whole paragraph though I do get a few. 

Would you guys mind to help me translate it? 

Salamat!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:


> "kainis yung mga ganung sitwasyon. alam na malapit na yung deadline, saka ibibigya *ibibigay*. ikaw pa yung mamadaliin. sana sila yung nag iisip di ba? eh hindi naman..buti na lang maparaan tau..at dahil dun kaya tayo my trabaho.."
> 
> *This type of situation is so unnerving.  They just gave it out just as the deadline is fast approaching.  They they have to rush you.  They should have thought about it. But they didn't.  It's good we are resourceful.  Because of this, we have work to do...*
> 
> My friend typed this to me and I'm still a beginner in Tagalog, cannot really comprehend the whole paragraph though I do get a few.
> 
> Would you guys mind to help me translate it?
> 
> Salamat!


 
I provided a correction in the original text.  It should have read ibibigay instead of ibibigya.  The translation is in blue.


----------



## Seb_K

Thank you Cracker Jack!

Noted down the correction.


----------

